# الطريق لشركات البترول المصريه



## سعيد الشايب (29 يناير 2007)

أخوانى اليوم ممكن كل واحد منا يكون مهندس بشركة بترول كبيره
الطريقه بسيطه ما عليك ألا إرسال السيره الذاتية بالفاكس و هما أكيد إن شاء الله هيبعتولك

و أدعوا معايا يبعتولى:68: 































أخ نسيت الملف بالمرفقات فيه أرقام الفاكس الخاصه بكثير من شركات البترول المصريه


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 يناير 2007)

بقى دة موضوع محدش يرد عليه ولا حتى كلمة شكر للراجل 
100000000000000000000000000 شكرا يا هندسة وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك باى شركه منهم


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (30 يناير 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويخليك متفائل دايما


----------



## the lord (30 يناير 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد وهدان (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا العمل...........


----------



## mai_hafez (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسين النوبى عويس (30 يناير 2007)

حاولت كتير مفىش فايدة


----------



## superstar_egy7 (30 يناير 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (30 يناير 2007)

شركات البترول في مصر لا توظف أو تعين أي حـــــــد في أي وظيفة حتى لو في وظيفة فراش إلا بالواسطة أو بالدفع ,أسأل مجربين 
, أتحدى أي واحد من الزملاء انه يقوللي على واحد اتعين من غير واسطة في ال 15 سنة اللي فاتت


----------



## م/هيما (2 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعيد الشايب (5 فبراير 2007)

*إن شاء الله الموضوع سهل جداً*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله* يا أخوانى 

أولاً :أحب أشكر كل الأخوه ألى ردو على الموضوع بالشكر و حسيت منهم روح التفائل
و بالمناسبه أحب أضيف تعليق بسيط بالنسبه للكلام ألى قاله

*م/مصطفى محمد سليمان* :
أنا عن نفسى أعرف تقريباً أربع مهندسين خريجى 2006 من أحد الجامعات المصريه و أتعينوا بالفعل بشركة لها أسمها فى مجال البترول و بدون واسطه أو دفع و الشركه هى ألى اتصلت بيهم عشان يتقدموا للأختبار الخاص بالتعيين.

_*و نفس الرد بوجهه للمهندس/ حسين النوبى*_ 
و لكن يا جماعه فى حاجه لازم نأخذ بلنا منها أن الشركات دى مبتعينش أقل من تقدير جيد

و تحياتى للجميع


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

يا مهندسين يا مصريين احب بس ان الفت انتباهكم ان التقدير مش مهم لية بقى
:69: :69: :69: 

قولتوا لية عشان الجامعات الخاصة مفيش اكثر منها والفلوس اكثر واكثر طبعا فهمين

وشراء المواد حتى فى الجامعات الكبيرة باسمها مش مهم علمها فيها الكلام دة اكيد وفى نسبة محسوبية ابن دكتور ولا عميد ولا حتى متوسطى علية من جهات كلنا نعلمها​
كمان احب ان الفت انتباهكم تخيلوا معايا لو اثنين مذاكرين مادة كويس جدا وكان نسبة فهمهم لية مثلا 90% ولكن يوم الامتحان واحد فيهم ولدة توفى مثلا او اتاخر على الامتحان لظروف المواصلات او غيرها تخيلوا اعصابة تكون هادية ويعرف يحل زى الثانى
:55: :55: :55: 

عشان كدة انا بقول مش مهم التقدير مش مهم الدرجات المهم يكون فاهم والمقابلة تكون جيدة


:81: :81: :81: :81: 

عشان كدة اتمنى ان الشركات واحنا وغيرنا يعتمد على المقابلة الشخصية مش التقدير

وبلاش نظرة التشائم الموجودة فى المصريين كفايا حرام عليكوا نفسنا نتقدم بقى


:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 

:1: 
نحو الامام​


----------



## mahmoud fares (7 فبراير 2007)

*مصر*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud fares (7 فبراير 2007)

ياريت ننظر للماضى ونتعلم


----------



## mslawy (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## do3a2rose (9 فبراير 2007)

thnx 3la elmawdo3 elto7fa da 
w ya rab ya rab yeb3tolna kolenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الاعلان اخي


----------



## almohandis1985 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكراً لجميع المهندسين اللي أفادوني بالردود و أتمنى ان يكون التقدير ذو غير أهمية لأني تقديري مقبول وربنا يسهل الأمور
شكراً ليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## سعيد الشايب (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً للمهندس الشبراوى على الرد الجميل و لك الأعضاء
و على فكره ياجماعه أنا بالفعل عملت مقابله و كان أهم حاجه عندهم المعلومات الهندسيه الجيده و أيضاً الشخصيه و لكن أنا مش مع المهندس شبراوى أن التقدير مش مهم
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## سعيد الشايب (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً للمهندس الشبراوى على الرد الجميل و لكل لأعضاء
و على فكره ياجماعه أنا بالفعل عملت مقابله و كان أهم حاجه عندهم المعلومات الهندسيه الجيده و أيضاً الشخصيه و لكن أنا مش مع المهندس شبراوى أن التقدير مش مهم
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## سعيد الشايب (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً للمهندس الشبراوى على الرد الجميل و لكل الأعضاء
و على فكره ياجماعه أنا بالفعل عملت مقابله و كان أهم حاجه عندهم المعلومات الهندسيه الجيده و أيضاً الشخصيه و لكن أنا مش مع المهندس شبراوى أن التقدير مش مهم
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## هندسه شبين (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بس ممكن تقولنا ايه الى نهتم بيه قبل التقديم


----------



## ياسر قضيب (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى سعيد الشايب ...
والمهندس شبراوى كلامك حكم (انا فعلا تقديرى مش ولابد ولكن فى يوم من الايام كانت مقابلتى فى شركه كبيره جدا بمصر (دون ذكر اسماء)..) كى اعمل فى محركات الديزل بجميع انواعها ..كنت مقابلتى والحمدلله اعجبت 3 مهندسين ذو خبره اكثر من 20 عام ب المجال ..وعملت لمدة 4 شهور بمرتب مجزى .... ولكن كان بعقد وطلبت التثبيت فقالوا لى مش اقل من سنه ... وكان العمل به مخاطر جسديه شديده .. اى لو حصلى حاجه لا سمح الله ستخلى الشركه المسؤليه ويتولانى المولى بعد ذلك ..
طبعا بعد تفكير عميق تركت الشركه .. والان عملت شركه خاصه بى وانا مديرها والحمد لله ..تعمل فى مجال (..........) .والشكر الى الله .
اى ان المقابله فعلا مهمه وعليها عامل ..اثبت نفسك


----------



## belalscorpion81 (23 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمك


----------



## eiadro (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييير على مساعدتك


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

الطريق لشركات البترول المصريه


----------



## mori22 (4 أبريل 2007)

عايز كتب عن محركات الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## سعيد الشايب (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوانى
شكراً على الردود الجميله
بالنسبه للمهندس mori22 سوف أبحث عن الكتب المطلوبه و لكن أنصحك بالذهاب لمنتدى الميكانيكا و طرح طلبك فى هيئة مشاركه


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## سعيد الشايب (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم أخوانى 
البرنامج ده جميل جداً يخلى جهازك ماكينة فاكس ممكن تستخدموه فى إرسال السيره الذاتيه لأى شركه
وبالتوفيق

رابط البرنامج

Winfaxpro 10
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6XEFU43


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

صدق سعد باشا لما قال ( مفيش فايدة)

:78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## muhammad.abbas (3 يوليو 2007)

انا معندس غاز طبيعي ممكن اعرف انت عاوز ايه بالضبط


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 يوليو 2007)

amr_said53 قال:


> صدق سعد باشا لما قال ( مفيش فايدة)
> 
> :78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78:



بلاش تشائم


----------



## gearbox (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح


----------



## amir_azab2000 (8 يوليو 2007)

the present is to focus on the present


----------



## احمد عبد الرحيم اح (9 يوليو 2007)

htank you my dear


----------



## م/ أماني (10 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا .... بس حضرتك متعرفشي العناوين الالكترونيه للشركات دى , و شكرا


----------



## m7md3shor (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam2a (10 يوليو 2007)

الملف مفيد جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## سعيد الشايب (10 يوليو 2007)

بالنسبه للبريد الألكترونى أنا معرفوش بس على العموم أغلب الشركات دى شركات تبع الهيئه العامه للبترول يعنى قطاع عام أو أستثماريه و فى الغالب محدش بيهتم بالنت


----------



## سعيد الشايب (10 يوليو 2007)

لقيت عندى الرقم البريدى لشركة" جابكو" ممكن ترسلوا عليه السيره الذاتيه 

الرقم البريدى:11511


----------



## سعيد الشايب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

:81: تقريباً الموضوع بتاع الشغل فى البترول طلع مش مهم :81:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 نوفمبر 2007)

سعيد الشايب قال:


> :81: تقريباً الموضوع بتاع الشغل فى البترول طلع مش مهم :81:



السلام عليكم
ليه؟
هم لسه مردوش عليك؟
الله المستعان


----------



## قلب الأحبة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألف شكر على الموضوع الجامد 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله في موازين حسناتك
وأسكنك الجنة 
هو المشكلة أنه مش حد عايز يشتغل في المجال ده لصعوبته ومشكاله الكتيرة 
بس الموضوع جامد وإن شاء الله الردود تكتر لو أنت عايز الموضوع يبقى عبارة عن ردود وخلاص 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng_hazem123 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssss Man


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

يعنى الرواتب شكلها ايه فى تلك الشركات؟؟


----------



## سعيد الشايب (13 ديسمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف شكر على الموضوع الجامد
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> وجعله في موازين حسناتك
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
و ربنا يجعلنى عوناً لأخوانى
و ربنا يوفق الجميع
و أنا الحمد لله بالفعل أشتغلت فى شركة بترول خليج السويس (gupco) بس سيبتها لأنى أتعينت معيد بكلية الهندسة 
و الحمد لله


----------



## سعيد الشايب (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبه لسؤال المهندس مصطفى
الرواتب فى حدود 1300-1000 بالنسبة لمهندس حديث التخرج و لو فى خبره بيزيد شويه بس مش هو ده المهم الأهم من كده هو أن الكل بياخذ الشركات دى طريق للعمل فى دول الخليج.


----------



## mech-egypt (15 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز
يا مسهل يا رب استعنى عالشقى بالله 
انا حبدا دلوقتى اهو فى ال sending لل cv بتاعى و شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (15 ديسمبر 2007)

يا سيدى ربنا يكرمك بالشغل اللى انت عاوزة 
وادعيلنا اجنا كمان


----------



## omdaa52 (4 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed morshidy (5 فبراير 2008)

استفسار

عند ارسال السيرة الذاتية بالبريد 
هل ارسل الخطاب موجه الى رئيس مجلس الادارة ؟

وما هى افضل الطرق لارسال السيرة الذاتية؟ البريد ام ال***** ام الفاكس؟


----------



## فاتح روما (7 فبراير 2008)

حلوة انكته دى


----------



## سعيد الشايب (11 فبراير 2008)

فاتح روما قال:


> حلوة انكته دى



أى نكته تقصد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 فبراير 2008)

المهندس شبراوى قال:


> يا مهندسين يا مصريين احب بس ان الفت انتباهكم ان التقدير مش مهم لية بقى
> :69: :69: :69:
> 
> قولتوا لية عشان الجامعات الخاصة مفيش اكثر منها والفلوس اكثر واكثر طبعا فهمين
> ...



نعم انا معك ان عامل الفهم اقوى من عامل التقدير ولكن 
التقدير يعطى صاحبه فرصة اكثر في الحصول على وظيفة
التقدير يعطي انطباع ان هذا الشخص كان عنده بعض الاهتمام بالحضور 
فلو ان هناك اثنان في نفس المستوى من الفهم ولكن واحد تقديره اعلى من الاخر فمن سيتم اخياره في الانترفيو؟


----------



## islam2a (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## asma2007 (16 فبراير 2008)

ان شاء الله هيبعتولك
بس انت قول ياااااااااااااااااارب
وان شاء الله يبعتولنا كلنا


----------



## essam914 (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أولا: أود أن أشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع وبالأخص طارح الموضوع
ثانيا:العمل في أي مجال يرتبط بعاملين أساسيين وهما العرض والطلب فالعرض في مجال البترول في مصر ويمثله المهندسين كبير جدا بالنسبة للطلب الذي هو فرص العمل ثم أن الشركات بتخلي السير الذاتية عندها لما تحتاج بتطلب
ثالثا:هناك بعض الشركات بتخلي احتياجها للمعارف والعاملين فيها بمعنى أنها بتحاول تضيق قاعدة الاختيار كما أن هناك شركات بيكون الاساس عندها الشخص نفسه من مقابلته وتقديره وأنا شخصيا أعرف اتنين زمايلي واحد اشتغل بالأسلوب الاول والاخر اشتعل بالاسلوب الثاني 
رابعا:بمناسبة التقدير هو بيفرق طبعا من حيث أنه بيتيح لصاحبه فرص أكثر وأرفع في المستوى وبيدل على أن الشخص كان مهتم (مع العلم بان لكل قاعدة شواذ)
خامسا:نصيحة اللي يقدم في بترول مايستناهوش ويشتغل أي حاجة تانية تفيده ماديا وخبرة ولو ربنا كرمه بالبترول يبقى خير وبكرة وفي النهاية الموضوع رزق من الله
سادسا:دي مشاركتي في الموضوع من خلال الواقع اللي لمسته نظرا لاني خريج 2007 بجيد ومشروعيCrude oil pipeline design
سابعا: (ان الرزق ليطلب العبد كما يطلبه الأجل):60:


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسيه للتروس (16 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك يارب وتكون كده دفعه للامل يابني فكك مافيش حد بيتعين ولي مالايصلح هو ده شعار البلد في ناس كتيره اوي في اماكن مش فهمين هما بيعملوا ايه ولا بيعملوا اي حاجه (يخربيت الوسطه والمعارف والرشاوي) مواطن متفأل


----------



## snipertomb (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بفضل الله وحده قدر لى واتعينت فى احدى شركات البترول بمصر كمهندس تفتيش بعد عمل امتحان ومن غير واسطة والله 
بخصوص التقدير ..هو فعلا مهم بعض الشىء وفى بعض الشركات لكن فى شركات تانية مش المهم التقدير بقدر ما يكون المتقدم للوظيفة فاهم كويس ما يقوم به
للاسف كتير من المهندسين بعد التخرج لا يفقه شيء فى اساسيات الهندسة وبناءا عليه ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين سواء خريجين او طلبة انهم يركزوا اوى ف المواد اللى دروسها وان هى لم تكن مواد نجاح وخلاص
مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 فبراير 2008)

ألف مبروك للمهندس snipertomb و أعتقد أن كلامى طلع صح


----------



## memo star (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرج العطار (18 يوليو 2008)

كلامك يا باش مهندش شبراوي عطاني روح الامل والتفائل وكلامك صح وانا معاك


----------



## العبقرى الغبى (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
افلام جميله جدا فعلا

و انا بتفق كل الاتفاق مع رأى المهندس شبراوى فى كل كلامه


----------



## عمران احمد (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## mohandes2004 (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم .. أخي مصطفى محمد سليمان 
أنا بحمد الله أعمل في شركة بترول وقطاع عام بدون واسطة أو دفع فلوس أنا وزملائي اللي اتعينو معي في نفس اليوم (احنا كنا سبع أفراد) وكنا يوم الاختبار مايزيد عن 75 شخص ... يوم الاختبار الناس اللي كانوا بيقابلونا في الشركة كانوا بيقولوا لنا إن اللي حيتعينوا أسمائهم معروفة مسبقاً وإن الامتحان دة مجرد منظر لكن الحمد لله ربنا خيب ظنهم واتعينا .. آه نسيت أقول إن أنا أرسلت السي في بتاعي عن طريق الفاكس باستخدام الفاكس مودم وبرنامج الوورد وماكنتش أعرف إنهم طالبين


----------



## على اللول (19 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

لابد من التفاؤل


----------



## سعيد الشايب (21 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك الجميع


----------



## اسلام احمد الهلوتى (22 يوليو 2008)

طيب انتو بتكلموا على الشغل من غير واسطة او بواسطة او غيرها تعملوا اية فى واحد لف على كل الشركات الى فى بلدة علشان يدرب ومنفعش من غير واسطة بس ئنا الى مخلينى متفائل ان فى شباب كتير نفسهم يخلوا بلدهم احسن بلد فى العالم ربنا معانا eng:islam elhaloty


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 فبراير 2009)

مصر أكيد هتبقى أحسن بس لازم احنا ألى نغيرها و نغير نفسنا الأول

انت يا بشمهندس أسلام إن شاء الله لما تكون مهندس كبير فى شركه أكيد لو جالك طالب للتدريب مش هترفض... صح؟
و ده فى حد ذاته تغيير.

بس الموضوع محتاج صبر


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## m_yehia88 (17 فبراير 2009)

لا تعليق مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (17 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يستر ويكون التفاؤل دة للامام فعلا شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 فبراير 2009)

thanks 4 a goood informations


----------



## سعيد الشايب (18 فبراير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم*



قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف شكر على الموضوع الجامد
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> وجعله في موازين حسناتك
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
شكرا أخى قلب الاحبه على ردك المهذب جدا و انا الحمد لله مش عايز الموضوع بتاعى يبقى ردود و خلاص انا بس عايز الناس تستفيد و يارب كل الاعضاء يقرئوا الموضوع و يستفيدوا منوا من غير ما حد يرد عليا 

و السلام


----------



## rewopopo (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا


----------



## راضى تمام (20 فبراير 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سعيد الشايب (15 يناير 2011)

*تحديث الموضوع ( أرقام التليفونات) و برنامج WinFax Pro 10*

ارقام التليفوانات و الفاكس بالملف المرفق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/39010_11295123363.doc

WinFax Pro 10

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z6XEFU43


أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (16 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

